# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Actualité canardpc.com > [Journal de bord] Canard PC chez O'gaming - émission #01

## Izual

Ce soir, de 20h à 22h, l'équipe de Canard PC envahit les studios d'O'gaming pour streamer des idioties et on s'en voudrait que vous loupiez ça. Plus de détails par-là : http://www.ogaming.tv/news/canard-pc...o-gaming/11269



EDIT: le replay est désormais disponible sur notre chaîne Youtube

----------


## M.Rick75

https://www.twitch.tv/ogamingtv

Je fais chauffer le chat.
Enfin, je veux dire le "chat" pas le "chat" (de la voisine).

C'est pas clair et puis j'y comprends rien à Twitch.

----------


## Catel

Ivan en présentateur TV des années 90, Pollynette en speakerine, ça commence fort  ::wub:: 

Kahn sans son casque de moto  ::cry::   :Halmet:

----------


## Jaycie

Ah on met une tête sur ackboo et izual

----------


## Croaker

ackboo m'a l'air aussi râleur en vrai.  :Prey:

----------


## Catel

C'est moi ou Ellen n'a jamais la parole ?  :tired: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

2500 lecteurs pour le premier numéro papier, 2500 téléspectateurs pour le premier numéro TV.  :Cigare:

----------


## Howii

2700 et ça monte ! :D 

J'adore le ton en tout cas, pas étonnant !

----------


## Diwydiant

MonsieurChat est totalement déglingué  :^_^:

----------


## Howii

Ackboo qui va mettre le chat d'O'gaming en PLS  ::XD::

----------


## Vroum

> Ackboo qui va mettre le chat d'O'gaming en PLS


_La rédac cpc, vue par twitch :_  :Fouras:

----------


## Howii

> _La rédac cpc, vue par twitch :_


Ouais le chat me fait marrer, tu sens qu'il y en a pas mal qui ont jamais lu le magazine  :^_^:  Sont choqués les p'tits !

----------


## trex

Cette deception pour Ackboo ... Je déifie ce gars sur papier, j'adore ce qu'il écrit. Mais alors le choc ! J'ai pris en cours j'ai crus que c'était un représentant des éditeurs au ton méprisant ... O.O

----------


## Franky Mikey

C'est un troll, trex ? Il me fait exactement la même impression (en bien) que dans ses articles.

----------


## Catel

Les entractes c'est pas exactement Gilbert Software  ::unsure::

----------


## Howii

A fond dans l'urètre ! C'est beau, c'est subtil !  ::XD::

----------


## Croaker

Ca y'est un certain "omarboulon" se fait censurer sur le chat. Ce twitch est un sandale.

----------


## Vroum



----------


## Catel

Je suis tellement mauvais physionomiste que je confonds Noel et ackboo.  :tired:

----------


## Touillette

C'était vachement sympa  Merci les canards, refaites ça vite !

----------


## Dirian

Comme a dit Boulon, c'etait nul !
Alors revenez bientot, c'etait quand meme bien rigolo <3

----------


## olih

C'était vraiment pas mal !
Maintenant, c'est quand la prochaine ??

----------


## Praetor

Vive l'écrit! Yvan président!

----------


## trex

> C'est un troll, trex ? Il me fait exactement la même impression (en bien) que dans ses articles.


Malheureusement non, c'est le personnage qui m'a paru le plus "antipathique". Je me demandais c'est qui lui, quand j'ai compris que c'était ackboo ...

----------


## Howii

3300 personnes sur le live, c'était propre !

J'espère qu'il y aura de prochaines émissions rapidement, c'était vraiment cool.

(Puis le chat était marrant à voir parfois, merci Ackboo  ::XD:: )

----------


## Ouro

> http://tof.cx/images/2018/12/05/b956...6a09541156.png


Waring !

----------


## Ruvon

Bien aimé même si j'ai raté le début  :Emo: 

C'est quoi cette fixette du chat sur le piercing d'Izual ? Genre ses textes sont pas plus scandaleux que son piercing ?  ::ninja:: 

Et ackboo change rien surtout.

----------


## Franky Mikey

> Malheureusement non, c'est le personnage qui m'a paru le plus "antipathique". Je me demandais c'est qui lui, quand j'ai compris que c'était ackboo ...
> http://m.memegen.com/fftgp2.jpg


Ben il a jamais fait semblant d'être "sympathique" dans ses articles non plus, au contraire il y a un côté cash qu'on retrouve assez bien en vrai. Sans réelle méchanceté à mon avis, mais bon, à chacun son ressenti.

----------


## Lenore

> 3300 personnes sur le live, c'était propre !


Sans compter les millénnials qu'ackboo a fait fuir.

----------


## Croaker

C'était cool  :;): . Mais la prochaine fois, donnez à Boulon les droits de modérer le chat.

----------


## Praetor

On voit quand même que les cibles d'O-Gaming et de CPC ne sont pas tout à fait les mêmes  ::P:

----------


## Howii

> On voit quand même que les cibles d'O-Gaming et de CPC ne sont pas tout à fait les mêmes


Ben justement, c'est pas plus mal que CPC y pose un peu la patoune ! Perso j'y traine de temps en temps (pour les sessions JDR et les tournois OW surtout) et comme ça touche une cible assez large, ben forcément ça touche aussi le consommateur de base, qui traine sur JVC et se pose pas trop de questions sur les jeux et l'industrie. C'est très bien qu'une chaine comme OG fasse venir les vieux cons de CPC  ::P: 

Nice j'viens de lire sur le twitter d'OG que l'émission est mensuel ! Vivement janvier du coup !

----------


## Dirian

> Mais la prochaine fois, donnez à Boulon les droits de modérer le chat.


Bon, alors, Boulon, je veux bien qu'il revienne en tant que redacteur, si et seulement si Sonia est redac chef !
Mais Boulon modo, meme ne serait ce que d'un chat twitch, c'est non !

Vivement le mois prochain  ::):

----------


## Cedski

Ackboo....  ::wub:: 

 :^_^: 

"Boule de mépris à ta gauche".  :^_^: 


J'y connais rien à ces trucs, il y a moyen d'avoir un replay (enfin ça doit etre un replay en ce moment.... Mais ça reste du stream on peut pas faire pause et reprendre troismain)

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Boulon m'avait banni 3 jours....




Pour un point oublié. Ou une majuscule en début de phrase. Ah oui, c'est ça, UNE majuscule en début de phrase.




 :nawak:

----------


## Howii

> J'y connais rien à ces trucs, il y a moyen d'avoir un replay (enfin ça doit etre un replay en ce moment.... Mais ça reste du stream on peut pas faire pause et reprendre troismain)


Hop, c'est cadeau !  :;): 

Onglet "Vidéos" du coup quand tu es sur une chaine Twitch et que tu cherches un replay !

----------


## Cedski

Hop merci !!

----------


## Catel

> J'y connais rien à ces trucs, il y a moyen d'avoir un replay (enfin ça doit etre un replay en ce moment.... Mais ça reste du stream on peut pas faire pause et reprendre troismain)


Ben là c'était du direct  ::P:  le replay sera mis sur Youtube.

----------


## Gerulphus

C'était pas mal ! Vachement moins chaotique que ce que j'imaginais.  C'est peut être pas évident à rendre l'esprit canapin en vidéo ....

----------


## Croaker

Et puis la date était bien choisie, ça leur laisse jusqu'au prochain bouclage pour retrouver un M. Chat.

----------


## Howii

Et sinon y'a moyen d'avoir l'OST en cassette ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Zerger

Et moi j'ai tout raté  ::lol:: 

Bon j'espere qu'il y a une rediff quelquepart

----------


## olih

> Et moi j'ai tout raté 
> 
> Bon j'espere qu'il y a une rediff quelquepart


https://www.twitch.tv/videos/345037232
Vers les 27min le début.

----------


## Howii

Quand Kahn parle des daronnes  ::ninja::

----------


## Zerger

Bon je suis devenu fan d'Ackboo.
Et je comprend mieux sa réputation dans le hors série des 15 ans  ::ninja::

----------


## Drlecteur

Ptain, j'suis deception, y'a pas moyen de voir le chat replay sur twitch ?

----------


## Zebraman

Ackboo, le puriste PC qui a acheté une console 
Très bonne émission sinon, j’espère qu'il y en aura d'autres, peut être avec un peu plus de café et moins de xanax  ::ninja::

----------


## La Mimolette

C'était excellent. Good job.
J'ai adoré les news, le passage avec MBS et Hitman 2 c'était bien trouve. "inch'Allah ça passe".

----------


## Croaker

> Ptain, j'suis deception, y'a pas moyen de voir le chat replay sur twitch ?


Bah si  ::blink:: 
T'as un compte twitch ?

----------


## Anonyme2016

J'ai raté ça  :Emo: 

Y'a moyen de voir l'émission pour les couillons comme moi?  :Emo: 

EDIT : ah ben oui, j'avais pas vu la deuxième page du topac.

----------


## Taï Lolo

Hier, il fallait aussi rajouter O Gaming dans ses chaînes suivies pour avoir accès au chat. C'est sans doute pareil pour le Replay.

----------


## Izual

Merci pour votre soutien, camarades. o7

----------


## kaien56ashtor

Bonne émission , c'est un début pour l'équipe Canard PC ou on a pu voir nos Idoles .
Akboo qui ferais acheter des jeux de gestion par palettes entières , Izual et son épopée des Fallouts et qui ne 
méprise pas Fallout Tactics . Le célèbre Renard Argenté qui est plus habitué aux feux des Médias ;
                                      Bravo aussi aux autres intervenants et a la prochaine toujours dans l'esprit du Magazine . :B):  ::wub::  ::wub::

----------


## Voodoom

C'était vraiment super sympa, j'espère que vous allez remettre ça !  ::): 
Et ce mix Hitman / MBS, du génie.  :Bave:

----------


## elmomo

Voir Ivan sur un autre plateau que celui d'@SI m'a fait très bizarre. Sinon très belle déco du studio, et la réal pro c'est bien quand même. On déplorera quelques petits soucis de son.. 

Sinon, pour le contenu, le rythme, tout ça, c'était pas parfait, mais assumer son statut de vieillerie c'est bien aussi ! Mettre un visage sur ackboo c'était très sympa aussi, depuis le temps...

Et les conneries diverses étaient très dans l'esprit, bravo pour ça. 

Vivement le mois prochain.

Sinon, yavait vraiment du public autre que celui de CPC??? J'ai pas suivi le chat.

----------


## olih

A voir certains commentaires dans le tchat, je suppose  ::P: 
Ce qui serait cool si l'émission devient mensuelle, ça serait qu'elle soit en décalage avec le magazine mais je ne sais pas si c'est possible (sortie du magazine + 15j ?).

----------


## tango4

Merci à toute l'équipe pour ce super moment, ça fait du bien !
Pour un premier numéro c'était excellent. Surtout pérennisez le concept. Vous avez vraiment réussi à retranscrire l'esprit CPC dans une émission, et ça n'était pas gagné d'avance.
Et ça m'a fait plaisir de voir qu'Ackboo est aussi râleur en vrai qu'en papier. J'avais presque l'impression de m'entendre parler...
Bises à toute l'équipe.

----------


## Zerger

Ca parlait de 3000 viewers hier soir, si c'est le cas chapeau, c'est beaucoup!

----------


## Zerger

> A voir certains commentaires dans le tchat, je suppose


J'avoue que c'est souvent marrant à lire

----------


## Olima

Très cool, merci ! Remettez ça vite.

----------


## barbarian_bros

Pour le replay :

-Sur la chaine Twitch d'OGaming, avec le chat, l'émission commence à 26'30"



-Sur la chaine Youtube de CanardPC, sans le chat.

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

Le replay est dispo ici: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=enQotPx981g

----------


## PG 13

Izual est tellement beau  ::wub::   ::wub::   ::wub:: 

Suis tombé amoureux au premier coup d' oeil  :^_^:

----------


## Anonyme2016

Il a pas assez dit de bien de Fallout 2 celà dit  :tired:

----------


## Catel

C'est marrant, ackboo, physiquement il est un peu dans le genre Puyo, sauf que les deux gars sont le négatif l'un de l'autre  ::P:

----------


## Ruvon

On avait dit : pas le physique (la règle sur les daronnes ayant été joyeusement violée par Kahn).

----------


## Zerger

> Izual est tellement beau   
> 
> Suis tombé amoureux au premier coup d' oeil


Le piercing, c'est la crise d'adolescence qui démarre?  ::P:

----------


## Ellen Replay

> C'est moi ou Ellen n'a jamais la parole ?


Non tu as raison, mes parents m'ont appris à ne pas trop l'ouvrir si je n'ai rien de pertinent à dire, mais je prendrai exemple sur mes confrères la prochaine fois  ::siffle::

----------


## browarr

Salutations !
Je dois avouer que je suis très joie avec votre première émission. En plus de pouvoir désormais poser des visages sur les rédacteurs, je me suis retrouvé face à une émission qualitative avec de bons débats. Hâte de voir la suite de vos aventures télébionumériques twitchesques.

----------


## Zerger

> Non tu as raison, mes parents m'ont appris à ne pas trop l'ouvrir si je n'ai rien de pertinent à dire


On est à CPC ou pas ??? Nomého  :tired:

----------


## LeLiquid

Très très sympa ! C'était drôle, les sujets intéressants, puis tout le monde était assez à l'aise à la camera. J'attend la prochaine avec impatience.


Et il faut qu'il y ait ackboo à chaque fois, c'est obligé.  ::P: 


Bravo à tout le monde en tout cas !

----------


## Praetor

> Non tu as raison, mes parents m'ont appris à ne pas trop l'ouvrir si je n'ai rien de pertinent à dire, mais je prendrai exemple sur mes confrères la prochaine fois


Tu es une experte CPC. Ce que tu dis est donc forcément pertinent.

----------


## AwArE

Regardé en différé hier soir sur twitch, c'était bien cool.
Mention spéciale pour Ackboo  ::lol::  #coeuraveclesmains

----------


## Croaker

Vous avez vu la miniature ? ils ont écrit l'émission *#01*
 ::wub::   :Bave:   :Vibre:

----------


## Drlecteur

> Bah si 
> T'as un compte twitch ?


Oui, j'ai même un twitch Prime, mais impossible de voir le tchat... hum...
J'ai mis la chaîne en "suivi", mais impossible.

Je dois faire mal un truc.


Sinon, très agréable d'avoir une émission de JV d'une même équipe, mais avec des avis assez divergeant et sérieux (Comme sur Rockstar et la différence entre "Oeuvre et artiste") dans une ambiance concon.
C’était très bien réalisé (si ce n'est quelques problèmes de rythme et certaines personnalités un peu trop en retrait (Ellen Replay qui est pourtant très intéressante)) et les pastilles etaient rigolote (Le faux JT  ::wub:: )

Ivan, Akboo, Khan et Noêl etaient très bon et ont une vrai présence sur ce genre de format.

----------


## Croaker

T'es bien sur le replay (adresse au dessus) et pas du la "redif en boucle" qui est live ?
Navigateur incompatible ?

----------


## kenny

J'ai adoré l’émission, c'est exactement le genre de chose que j'attendais, j'espere que ca deviendra un rendez vous regulier. Merci a toute l'equipe.

----------


## Howii

> Ca parlait de 3000 viewers hier soir, si c'est le cas chapeau, c'est beaucoup!


3300 même !

Et même quand Ackboo parlait ça a pas suffit à faire fuir les viewers.  ::ninja::

----------


## kenny

> Oui, j'ai même un twitch Prime, mais impossible de voir le tchat... hum...
> J'ai mis la chaîne en "suivi", mais impossible.
> 
> Je dois faire mal un truc.
> 
> 
> Sinon, très agréable d'avoir une émission de JV d'une même équipe, mais avec des avis assez divergeant et sérieux (Comme sur Rockstar et la différence entre "Oeuvre et artiste") dans une ambiance concon.
> C’était très bien réalisé (si ce n'est quelques problèmes de rythme et certaines personnalités un peu trop en retrait (Ellen Replay qui est pourtant très intéressante)) et les pastilles etaient rigolote (Le faux JT )
> 
> Ivan, Akboo, Khan et Noêl etaient très bon et ont une vrai présence sur ce genre de format.


https://www.twitch.tv/videos/345037232  ?

----------


## Noache

Excellente émission, j’espère que vous allez continuer.

----------


## Drlecteur

J'ai trouvé.
En mode sombre, la petite flèche pour ouvrir le panel du chat est complètement invisible  ::ninja::

----------


## Olima

> Non tu as raison, mes parents m'ont appris à ne pas trop l'ouvrir si je n'ai rien de pertinent à dire, mais je prendrai exemple sur mes confrères la prochaine fois


Faut dire, avec ackboo "torrent de haine et kung fu sémantique" et Kahn et ses punchlines de mamans en face, c'était pas la position la plus facile. Bravo à tous  ::):

----------


## M.Rick75

J'en ai regardé la moitié et j'ai  vraiment trouvé ça cool moi aussi. J'ai bien retrouvé le ton et le regard de Canard PC (même s'il peut y avoir des différences de point de vue parmi la rédac) alors que d'habitude, sur les  chaines qui traitent des jeux videos ça m'insupporte vite. Soit je trouve que c'est fait par des débiles profonds, soit par des mecs qui veulent se donner un genre expert du jeu  vidéo (les hyper spécialistes d'un seul domaine) avec des débats sur des points de détails à la con (pire qu'un expert cpc du forum) et qui prennent un ton hautain, qui jargonnent, et souvent un mélange de ces deux profils (le débile spécialiste). Bon, après, je regarde pas trop ce qui se fait, vu que ça me gonfle vite quand je m'y risque. Peut-être que c'est moins caricatural que ça dans le détail.

Sinon, il m'est arrivé de croiser des membres de la rédac à trois reprises. Une fois c'était dans la rue Sorbier, perpendiculaire à Soleillet. Je passais souvent dans cette rue en scoot (et du coup je regardais les gens sur le trottoir en me disant "tiens, c'est peut-être des membres de la rédac" sans jamais être sur).
Cette fois là, donc, je vois un groupe qui revenait de déjeuner et je me dis "lui, ça doit être Boulon". Je me suis arrêté rapide, ai foncé vers eux et d'un air faussement à l'aise j'ai dit un truc du genre "heu, salut. Vous êtes pas de la rédac de Canard PC, par hasard ? J'aime beaucoup ce que vous faites. Heu... voilà, c'est tout."
Il y avait donc Boulon, Yvan que j'avais reconnu en m'adressant au groupe. Un autre et je me suis dit "lui ça doit être Sebum". Et puis un dernier et je voyais pas. Je ne me basais que sur les dessins de Couly pour les reconnaitre (sauf Yvan).
Je me suis dit "c'est peut-être juste un pote à eux, ou un dev, ou un lecteur, ou leur comptable si ça se trouve"
Et bien maintenant, je sais qui était ce comptable... C'était Ackboo.

----------


## Haraban

Bravo, j'ai trouvé ça excellent, vivement la prochaine émission (même si Izual m'a fais bondir par moment  :^_^:  ).

----------


## Cedski

Ackboo... joue... à... un... FPS.... au pad... sur... Xbox.



Le plus chiant dans ce genre de format c'est que tu peux pas ramener ta fraise en discutant.
 (MAIS $^*£µ¨% T'AS JAMAIS FINI TW3 !!!!???? TU SAIS QUE LES "?" SUR LA CARTE SONT OPTIONNELS ???  Oui je crie, c'était un débat récurant sur le topic du jeu)

----------


## Croaker

Ah, et merci pour la rubrique jeud'plateau de Kahn. 
Je retiens, "le gaufrage c'est inacceptable."  ::lol:: 
Et si l'envie vous vient de faire des sessions de jeu sur Steam, je regarderai.

----------


## Shurin

Je viens de regarder 40 minutes et j'ai hâte de me faire la suite!
Typiquement le genre de contenu vidéo qui me convient, ambiance sympa, ton posé, humour et sérieux, continuez comme ça.

Et si vous faites un décalage de +15j comme déjà dit, je vous pardonnerais presque l'abandon du format bi-mensuel.

----------


## Praetor

J'espère que ça continuera mais je m'inquiète un peu pour le coté financier. CPC était au bord de la faillite en début d'année et là ils lancent une émission sans pub ni abonnement. Un machin pareil a quand même un coût non négligeable, ne serait-ce que les heures. Rien que les gens à l'écran ont couté 10 heures, plus la préparation, la régie, etc. A long terme il va falloir trouver un financement pour tout ça, sinon ça risque de faire comme humanoïde. Quel est le modèle économique prévu? Je doute que ce soit la pub  ::P:

----------


## Howii

> J'espère que ça continuera mais je m'inquiète un peu pour le coté financier. CPC était au bord de la faillite en début d'année et là ils lancent une émission sans pub ni abonnement. Un machin pareil a quand même un coût non négligeable, ne serait-ce que les heures. Rien que les gens à l'écran ont couté 10 heures, plus la préparation, la régie, etc. A long terme il va falloir trouver un financement pour tout ça, sinon ça risque de faire comme humanoïde. Quel est le modèle économique prévu? Je doute que ce soit la pub


Le sponsoring ! On l'a bien vu pendant le stream.

----------


## Wulfstan

> J'espère que ça continuera mais je m'inquiète un peu pour le coté financier. CPC était au bord de la faillite en début d'année et là ils lancent une émission sans pub ni abonnement. Un machin pareil a quand même un coût non négligeable, ne serait-ce que les heures. Rien que les gens à l'écran ont couté 10 heures, plus la préparation, la régie, etc. A long terme il va falloir trouver un financement pour tout ça, sinon ça risque de faire comme humanoïde. Quel est le modèle économique prévu? Je doute que ce soit la pub


Comme dit dans l'édito de ce mois-ci, le passage au mensuel permet justement de consacrer plus d'heures et d'énergie à ce genre de projet.

----------


## Silver

> Ackboo... joue... à... un... FPS.... au pad... sur... Xbox.
> 
> https://media1.tenor.com/images/818a...itemid=5455622


Ça peut être une idée de dossier pour un prochain numéro : "le masochisme chez les joueurs de jeux vidéo."  ::ninja:: 
Avec notre reporter ackboo parti en immersion sur la console de Microsoft. 

En tous cas, j'ai passé toute l'émission à me dire "allez, je regarde encore ce sujet et je vais manger". Et bien, non. Je suis resté scotché devant pendant les 2h ! Et je suis quelqu'un qui n'a pas de télé depuis des années et qui est allergique aux plateaux télévisés. Bref, cette émission est un scandale.

Et pour trex qui trouvait ackboo antipathique, est-ce que c'est parce qu'il a dit "Overwatch, c'est Team Fortress 2 pour ceux qui n'aiment pas les jeux vidéo" ?  ::P:

----------


## trex

> Ça peut être une idée de dossier pour un prochain numéro : "le masochisme chez les joueurs de jeux vidéo." 
> Avec notre reporter ackboo parti en immersion sur la console de Microsoft. 
> 
> En tous cas, j'ai passé toute l'émission à me dire "allez, je regarde encore ce sujet et je vais manger". Et bien, non. Je suis resté scotché devant pendant les 2h ! Et je suis quelqu'un qui n'a pas de télé depuis des années et qui est allergique aux plateaux télévisés. Bref, cette émission est un scandale.
> 
> Et pour trex qui trouvait ackboo antipathique, est-ce que c'est parce qu'il a dit "Overwatch, c'est Team Fortress 2 pour ceux qui n'aiment pas les jeux vidéo" ?


:D

Non en fait c'est surtout parceque j'ai pris le stream en cours et je suis tombé direct sur quelqu'un qui disait "non mais c'est normal pour certain de travailler 80 heure/sem si il le veulent bien" gnééééé ? Et après je le trouvais plus irrévérencieux que les autres.
Et bien après (genre 50 minute plus tard) j'apprends que c'est ackboo ! => Mon monde s’effondre tellement j'adore lire ce qu'il écrit et que je l'ai "idéalisé".

----------


## Sig le Troll

Assez amusant. Aux alentours de la 40e minute Ivan raconte son rapport à l'écrit. C'est un peu le même sentiment. Je ne vais pas trop me prononcer sur l'émission, je ne suis pas 100% convaincu, même si c'est un peu sympa ... mais Canard PC, pour moi, c'est le magazine écrit. C'est pouvoir lire 10-15 minutes pendant ma pause à midi, lire un peu dans le train, etc. Lire qq articles à la fois et garder la suite pour le lendemain. D'un autre côté, mon métier, c'est énormément de lectures (et un peu d'écriture).

Je sais bien qu'ils ne vont pas passer en 100% vidéo, et qu'il y a très probablement un public pour ce genre d'émission et une grosse envie d'essayer de nouvelles choses (et je les encourage de tout coeur). Mais se caler deux heures à les regarder (même par extraits), les écouter ... je pense que ce n'est pas pour moi. Je les encourage quand même à continuer tous leurs projets, c'est pour ça qu'on les aime.
Petit défaut, mais c'est très très personnel, l'humour qui passait très bien à l'écrit (sans doute car j'y ajoute ma propre imagination) passe quand même moins bien à la vidéo. :/


Edit ps : ackboo ressemble à mon cousin. Oh merde. Et si c'était lui.  ::XD::

----------


## Flad

Un peu la même sur la durée de l'émission.
J'ai très envie de la regarder, mais je sais qu'il me faut 2h et en ce moment, je les ai pas :/

----------


## Kazemaho

Honnetement j'ai adoré perso.
Et le chat, un vrai bonheur  :;):  (le Chat aussi note)

Changez rien les gars  ::wub:: 

Ca me confirme que je dois prendre les notes inverse d'Izual et que je peux suivre Ackboo les yeux fermés  ::):

----------


## Franky Mikey

> Honnetement j'ai adoré perso.
> Et le chat, un vrai bonheur  (le Chat aussi note)
> 
> Changez rien les gars 
> 
> Ca me confirme que je dois prendre les notes inverse d'Izual et que je peux suivre Ackboo les yeux fermés


Du coup 7/10 pour Fallout 76 ?  ::huh::  ::wacko::  :Cafe1:

----------


## M.Rick75

> Du coup 7/10 pour Fallout 76 ?


Ou alors -3.  ::ninja:: 




> (...) Je sais bien qu'ils ne vont pas passer en 100% vidéo, et qu'il y a très probablement un public pour ce genre d'émission et une grosse envie d'essayer de nouvelles choses (et je les encourage de tout coeur). Mais se caler deux heures à les regarder (même par extraits), les écouter ... je pense que ce n'est pas pour moi. (...)


Je pense qu'une des idées derrière cela c'est aussi de rencontrer et se faire connaitre auprès d'un public qui ne connait pas Canard PC. Un public plus jeune, consommateur de ce genre de trucs Twitch, qui va pas forcément acheter de la presse papier (donc découvrir le mag en kiosque). Et le partenariat avec O'Gaming est surement une bonne chose.

Pleins de trucs m'horripilent un peu avec Twitch  :Fouras: , notamment le chat (dans le détail, je suis partagé car je trouve que l'interactivité est quelque chose d'intéressant mais j'ai jamais trouvé que ça fonctionnait hyper bien que ce soit pour ceux qui diffusent ou ceux qui regardent).
J'ai voulu regarder l'émission en suivant un peu le chat mais je décroche vite. Est-ce qu'il y avait, dessus, des gens qui découvraient Canard PC ? Ceux que j'ai lu connaissaient Canard PC (le forum au minimum).

----------


## Zerger

Les précédents stream Q&A de CPC dépassaient à peine les 400 viewers. Là, il y en avaient plus de 3000, donc je pense que oui, pas mal ont découvert CPC avec cette émission, surtout vu les réactions de certains  ::P:

----------


## Kazemaho

Oui oui, vu les réactions dans le chat clairement certain n'avait jamais lu CPC.

S'étonner qu'Izual ai un avis tranché  ou que Ackboo soit un vieux grincheux faut jamais avoir lu CPC pour ca  ::):

----------


## DangerMo

Format intéressant, il faut que je le revoie en une seule fois, j'ai suivi le direct d'une oreille alors que je diffusais moi même une conférence médicale :-)
Ce sera intéressant aussi de voir les réactions dans le chat auquel je n'ai pu concentrer mon attention qu'une dizaine de fois pendant le live, surtout si effectivement il y'avait une grosse audience de non lecteurs du Canard.

Pour rendre le format mensuel, je suis personnellement pour. Ça fait une chronologie intéressante, avec le tease des articles mis en ligne en fin de mois juste avant la publication papier sur le site, puis la publication (je ne lis pour ma part que la version papier), et enfin une confrontation des avis de la rédaction sur les sujets du mois. Ca permet, à mon humble avis, une couverture assez complète de l'actualité, en évitant de gâcher du papier à mettre plusieurs avis sur un même jeu ou une même actu.
Il faut ajouter à tout cela le fait que de façon surprenante toute l'équipe semble en fait assez à l'aise avec ce type de format, pas vraiment de moment gênant, la musique est super cool (on attend l'album, Fishbone ?) et les à côté idiots sont parfaitement idiots, comme il se doit.

Par contre, pour rebondir sur un fil de discussion ailleurs sur le forum, je crois qu'on a la réponse à la questions "Plutôt Nuls ou Inconnus ?" en ce qui concerne la rédac.

----------


## Haraban

> Oui oui, vu les réactions dans le chat clairement certain n'avait jamais lu CPC.
> 
> S'étonner qu'Izual ai un avis tranché  ou que Ackboo soit un vieux grincheux faut jamais avoir lu CPC pour ca


Bah perso je lis CPC depuis sept ans, je suis super friand des papiers d'Izual, pourtant il m'a vraiment surpris sur le plateau  ::P:  .

----------


## Izual

> Bah perso je lis CPC depuis sept ans, je suis super friand des papiers d'Izual, pourtant il m'a vraiment surpris sur le plateau  .


Oui mais en bien.  :Emo:

----------


## Kazemaho

> Oui mais en bien.


Moi j'ai trouvé que vous colliez tous bien avec votre façon d'écrire et que vos avis divergeants au sein de la même rédac fait votre force  ::):

----------


## M.Rick75

Je regarde la fin:

Omarboulon:
- Y a un côté "congrès de lacaniens retransmis en fin de soirée sur La Chaîne Parlementaire" J'aime beaucoup

- Qui a embauché Izual ?
- Dites moi
- J'étais déjà parti

- Non. En fait, c'est Apostrophes avec des mecs pas assez bourrés

 ::P: 

Des chances que ce soit le vrai Boulon.




> Oui mais en bien.


C'est le cas pour moi en tout cas. 
Régulièrement je me suis trouvé à moitié d'accord avec certains tests (sans que ce soit systématique), enfin bref, ce que tu dis vers la fin de l'émission "on se fait une représentation d'un testeur" et bien ma représentation s'est enrichi de manière positive à la vision du twitch.  :Emo: 

Et au passage, j'aime beaucoup Noël Malware (déjà dans les tests) et Ellen Replay, après les petites craintes avec le dépeuplement du mag (Moquette, cœur avec des bières).

----------


## Praetor

> Aux alentours de la 40e minute Ivan raconte son rapport à l'écrit.


Sur le coup je me suis dit "merde, je suis vieux, je pense exactement comme un mec à la chevelure argentée"  ::ninja::

----------


## Zerger

> Oui mais en bien.


Suffisament pour que je pardonne ta note sur Grim Dawn

----------


## PG 13

Un certain O.Boulon est en train de lire le topic  :Emo:

----------


## LeLiquid

> Sur le coup je me suis dit "merde, je suis vieux, je pense exactement comme un mec à la chevelure argentée"


Uniquement sur le rapport à l'écrit alors. Pas sur le rapport à l'argent.

 ::trollface::

----------


## Ruvon

> Moi j'ai trouvé que vous colliez tous bien avec votre façon d'écrire et que vos avis divergeants au sein de la même rédac fait votre force


Tout pareil (sauf que j'aurais écrit divergents). Et de toute façon, Boulon, c'est trop tard pour la ramener maintenant, t'avais qu'à rester au lieu de te plaindre dans le chat Twitch  ::ninja::

----------


## Narushima

J'ai plutôt apprécié l'émission ; je pense que faire juste une heure, plus centrée sur les débats/discussions, ça marcherait peut-être encore mieux.

----------


## Zerger

Perso, les 2 heures je les ai pas vu passer. Et pourtant, il y a certains points qu'ils ont allégés.

----------


## Croaker

Ouais 2h c'était bien, je les ai trouvé un peu tendus au début (on le serait à moins), et la fin les échanges étaient beaucoup plus naturel, avec ping pong et private jokes.
Mais peut être aussi que c'est dû à ce qu'il y avait dans les tasses.
Les séquences "hors actu" auraient pu être plus longues par contre, j'ai eu l'impression qu'ils respectent encore trop le conducteur (pareil, premier numéro etc.)

----------


## FMP-thE_mAd

> Oui oui, vu les réactions dans le chat clairement certain n'avait jamais lu CPC.
> 
> S'étonner qu'Izual ai un avis tranché  ou que Ackboo soit un vieux grincheux faut jamais avoir lu CPC pour ca


Bah je lis CPC depuis le début, et pour moi ça a été la vraie révélation de l'émission : je trouve qu'ackboo est vraiment, vraiment un trop vieux grincheux (pour ne pas dire pire).

Tout le passage sur le crunch par exemple, qui évoque un débat intéressant, il le balaie d'un coup en disant simplement "_boah on est des joueurs on s'en fout et de toute façon le jeu se vend_".

Punaise mais c'est ça l'analyse d'un journaliste de CPC ? J'attendais un débat intéressant sur le travail , sur les conditions de travail des développeurs dans différents studio, à l'image de l'excellente enquête de CPC étalée sur 3 ou 4 numéros (enquête qui, d'ailleurs, a fait bouger les choses dans certains studio, comme quoi c'était pas inutile !). Pis non.
Un développeur, un joueur, sont aussi des citoyens, donc le coup du "boah les joueurs s'en foutent", mais pitié ! C'est un journaliste de CPC qui dit ça ? Quand Ellen Replay tente d'ailleurs de le contredire sur le coup de l'Iphone, "nan mais c'est l'argument 0 ça", il la coupe de suite et elle se tait. Quand au début de son intervention il dit qu'Yvan ne sera pas d'accord, mais qu'Yvan dit juste "effectivement" et c'est tout, c'est dommage de ne pas avoir développé.

S'ils veulent faire des dossiers sérieux et brulant dans l'émission, alors il faut y consacrer du temps.
Si c'est pour faire ça, c'est pas la peine, honnêtement. Yvan ira le faire sur Arrêt sur Image, ça sera 15 fois plus intéressant. Là, nan, c'était pas la peine..

Bref pour moi c'est dommage ce passage. Y a qu'ackboo qui parle quasiment alors que les autres (en tout cas Yvan et Ellen) ne sont pas d'accord avec lui.

A ce moment, ackboo est descendu en chute libre dans mon estime (bon ça avait commencé quand il a dénigré Supreme Commander mais ça je suis pas objectif).

Pourtant, j'aime ses papiers dans CPC, et je joue aux mêmes jeux que lui (jeu de gestion principalement).
Mais là, l'entendre donner son avis de manière aussi péremptoire ça n'a servi à rien. Et pas seulement parce que j'ai pas le même avis que lui. Mais juste parce que sa participation n'a rien apporté aux débats en général.

En revanche j'ai aimé écouter Yvan, Ellen, Izual et Khan. Mais ackboo, nan, c'est pas passé.

Bon, faut juste faire abstraction vous me direz. Et àa tient sans doute au choix des sujets.
Mais du coup je ne sais pas si je vais regarder les autres émissions. Je préfère lire CPC qu'entendre ceux qui le font, au final (sauf Yvan que j'ai regardé sur Arrêt sur Image par exemple, mais c'était dans un autre cadre). Je trouve ça plus riche de lire un papier d'ackboo, que l'entendre dire "on s'en fout" à longueur de temps. Je préfère lire Izual ou Ellen Replay sur des articles fouillés dans le mag', plutôt que de les entendre résumer ces articles en 2 phrases dans une émission télé.

C'est peut-être aussi le format à adapter. Y avait peut-être l'envie de faire trop de choses dans cette émission, ce qui fait qu'ils survolent un peu et c'est frustrant.

----------


## trex

Voilà j'osais pas le dire aussi fort que ça mais ça été un peu mon impression.

----------


## Zerger

Bah les mecs disent ce qu'ils pensent, sans détour, c'est ça qui me plait. On est pas obligé d'etre d'accord avec eux, sinon il n'y aurait pas de débat.
Et je trouve qu'il n'a pas totalement tord pour le coup

Mais ca, c'est un autre débat  ::P:

----------


## Howii

> Bah les mecs disent ce qu'ils pensent, sans détour, c'est ça qui me plait.


Ceci. Et pourtant suffit de voir ma signature pour comprendre que j'aurais plein de raisons de râler sur Ackboo  ::P:

----------


## Wulfstan

Sans vouloir en rajouter trop, le ton péremptoire d'ackboo qui semblait couper court à toute discussion est le seul (petit) point négatif de l'émission pour moi (ses opinions ensuite, tant qu'elles laissent la place au débat, ne me dérangent pas). Je suis moi-même un râleur un peu mort en dedans qui n'aime pas grand-chose et j'ai quand même parfois l'amabilité de ne pas considérer mes opinions comme des vérités absolues. Parfois.

Sinon, je n'ai pas vu les deux heures passer, j'ai trouvé tous les rédacteurs très à l'aise dans cet exercice, clairs, posés et intéressants, ce qui n'est pas nécessairement la norme chez les collègues des autres crèmeries, les pastilles de Mr. Chat m'ont fait rire, je ne connais pas le passif d'YVan chez AsI mais je l'ai trouvé très efficace en présentateur, bref, pour une première, vous avez déjà fait très fort. Continuez comme ça !

 (et je plussoie pour entendre plus souvent Ellen la prochaine fois  ::P: )

----------


## Drlecteur

Si c’était pour redire ce qui avait été dit dans les dossiers CPC, cela n'avait peut être pas d’intérêt ?
Ackboo présente une autre vision que celle des dossiers CPC, celui de dire "est ce que ca vaut le coups ? Peut on faire des jeux d'aussi bonne qualité sans travailler autant ?" et surtout, replace le débat dans une oeuvre culturelle: Les conditions/ l'auteur doit il être pris en compte dans la qualité d'une oeuvre ?
On connait le point de vue d'Yvan et de la "rédaction", c’était intéressant d'en voir un autre, qu'on le partage ou pas. Je trouve au contraire très intéressant les débats qu'il ouvre.

----------


## Praetor

> (et je plussoie pour entendre plus souvent Ellen la prochaine fois )


La seule demoiselle était la première à partir: ça faisait un peu foire à la saucisse du coup  ::P:

----------


## Franky Mikey

Je n'ai pas eu l'impression que l'avis (certes bien arrêté) d'ackboo empêchait les autres d'exposer et de développer le leur. D'autant plus que ça restait dans une ambiance bon enfant et détendue. Y a sûrement une part de personnage là-dedans, faut pas non plus prendre toutes les expressions un peu outrées au pied de la lettre.  ::P: 

Pour répondre plus spécifiquement à FMP, sur le sujet du crunch par exemple, je ne pense pas que le format se prêtait au genre de débat que tu attendrais : pas d'invité spécialiste, de témoignage en plateau, plutôt un tour de table en direct assez informel, mais qui a toutefois permis la confrontation d'un point de vue largement répandu dans la presse indépendante (le crunch c'est pas bien) avec un point de vue sans doute ultra majoritaire du côté des joueurs (qu'est-ce qu'on s'en fiche tant que le jeu est bon, c'est pas à nous de faire changer les choses, c'est partout pareil etc.). Et j'ai trouvé ça pas mal, même si ça aurait pu aller beaucoup plus loin ; au moins l'émission apportait quelque chose de différent par rapport au mag', sans essayer de refaire en direct les (excellents) dossiers et enquêtes qui restent disponibles à la lecture. D'autant plus que les deux co-auteurs de "Crunch investigation" ont quitté la rédaction depuis. Bref, ça ne m'a pas dérangé, mais nos attentes étaient peut-être différentes.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Si c’était pour redire ce qui avait été dit dans les dossiers CPC, cela n'avait peut être pas d’intérêt ?
> Ackboo présente une autre vision que celle des dossiers CPC, celui de dire "est ce que ca vaut le coups ? Peut on faire des jeux d'aussi bonne qualité sans travailler autant ?" et surtout, replace le débat dans une oeuvre culturelle: Les conditions/ l'auteur doit il être pris en compte dans la qualité d'une oeuvre ?
> On connait le point de vue d'Yvan et de la "rédaction", c’était intéressant d'en voir un autre, qu'on le partage ou pas. Je trouve au contraire très intéressant les débats qu'il ouvre.


+1. Même si le "débat" effectif était un peu court, ce sont effectivement ces questions-là qui étaient posées, et je les ai trouvées pertinentes. Sans forcément être d'accord avec ackboo pour autant.

----------


## Howii

J'espère que ça va pas le refroidir pour de prochaines émissions !  ::P:

----------


## dieuvomi

L’émission était super, c'est cool de mettre des visages sur les... mots? Bref Ackboo est cool. Hé ouais sinon c'est une première j'imagine que tout le monde appréhendait un minimum, ça pourra qu'être de mieux en mieux à condition qu'il y'en ait plus des émissions. Ça m'a rappelé Extra Life sur Nolife, ce qui est un compliment pour moi.

Donc ouais super.

edit: Hé ouais Ellen Replay a l'air d'avoir des trucs marrants à dire. Mais pareil, ça a pas l'air simple en direct. Il en faut plus.

----------


## FMP-thE_mAd

> Je n'ai pas eu l'impression que l'avis (certes bien arrêté) d'ackboo empêchait les autres d'exposer et de développer le leur. D'autant plus que ça restait dans une ambiance bon enfant et détendue. Y a sûrement une part de personnage là-dedans, faut pas non plus prendre toutes les expressions un peu outrées au pied de la lettre. 
> 
> Pour répondre plus spécifiquement à FMP, sur le sujet du crunch par exemple, je ne pense pas que le format se prêtait au genre de débat que tu attendrais : pas d'invité spécialiste, de témoignage en plateau, plutôt un tour de table en direct assez informel, mais qui a toutefois permis la confrontation d'un point de vue largement répandu dans la presse indépendante (le crunch c'est pas bien) avec un point de vue sans doute ultra majoritaire du côté des joueurs (qu'est-ce qu'on s'en fiche tant que le jeu est bon, c'est pas à nous de faire changer les choses, c'est partout pareil etc.). Et j'ai trouvé ça pas mal, même si ça aurait pu aller beaucoup plus loin ; au moins l'émission apportait quelque chose de différent par rapport au mag', sans essayer de refaire en direct les (excellents) dossiers et enquêtes qui restent disponibles à la lecture. D'autant plus que les deux co-auteurs de "Crunch investigation" ont quitté la rédaction depuis. Bref, ça ne m'a pas dérangé, mais nos attentes étaient peut-être différentes.


Bah disons que quand le débat commence à s'installer, j'attendais au moins des réactions sur ce que disait ackboo, des arguments, des chiffres, j'en sais rien, quelque chose quoi. Or, il n'y en a eu aucun (sauf, encore une fois, Ellen Replay qui essaie de dire un truc, mais qui n'insiste pas quand ackboo réagit dessus).
Alors qu'on pose des questions ok, qu'on ait un autre point de vue d'accord, mais là si c'est juste pour entendre ackboo dire "_on s'en fout au final et tout le monde s'en fout pis de toute façon c'est partout pareil_", bah j'avoue que je ne m'attendais pas à avoir un avis style PMU dans cette émission, surtout venant de journalistes (que j'estime beaucoup pour leurs écrits par ailleurs). Si tout le monde s'en fout, bah inutile d'en faire une partie de l'émission alors.

Bon tant pis hein, c'est 15 minutes sur 2 heures d'émission. Ca a été, pour moi, particulièrement décevant, mais sans doute parce que le sujet m'intéresse vraiment et me touche aussi (pis bon, ackboo m'avait quand même déjà gavé sur sa remarque sur Supreme Commander, ça n'a pas aidé  ::):  )

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Pas vu l'émission, mais vu ce que vous dites ackboo n'a fait que réagir comme le "joueur" moyen.
Est-ce que c'était voulu et une sorte de jeu de rôle ou est-ce que c'est simplement parce que c'est un joueur comme des milliers d'autres, au fond ça ne change pas grand chose. Malheureusement ce qu'il déclare c'est grosso modo ce que pense la majorité des joueurs (pour ceux qui prennent la peine d'y penser).
Et bon, c'est pas parce que ça indigne tout le monde que ça empêche RDR2 ou autres jeux de se vendre, on le voit bien sur ce forum. Après faut pas oublier non plus que les législations étrangères et  le rapport des gens  au travail ne sont pas les mêmes que chez nous. On a un point de vue FR sur la question, mais je ne sais pas à quel point cela dépasse les bornes vue d'une autre contrée. Même si c'est sans doute hors-limites aussi pour eux vu que la presse internationale  en fait l'écho.

----------


## SFK94

J'y vais de mon petit avis.
Je suis lecteur de CPC depuis 2003 et comme beaucoup aujourd'hui je le lis pour rigoler avant tout (je joue à ... plus grand chose ; ah si Wonder Boy sur la switch de mon fils) et mettre un peu de légèreté dans mes journées bien chargées...
Ben moi j'ai adoré l'émission en fait, même si je trouve que les "artifices" autour du téléphone rouge, la machine à imprimer les messages en live, etc. ne rendaient pas super bien (il manque une voix off / un truc je sais pas quoi).
Le JT très drôle, la pub pas mal et les débats très intéressants.
J'aime bien justement le rôle d'Ackboo (un peu de second degré, on voit bien qu'il s'insurge de tout et n'importe quoi et c'est ça qui est marrant, par contre je suis d'accord c'était pas le rôle que je voyais pour lui en le lisant depuis Joystick...).
Izual, Kahn, Sébum au top ; Noël et Ellen (surtout Ellen) doivent s'imposer, on sent je trouve qu'il y a chez "les nouveaux" une forme de retenue / de retrait envers leurs vénérables maîtres Jedi...
En tout cas super émission, bravo, continuez comme ça, ça permet en plus de gagner des parts de marché (enfin, j'espère que les Millennials ont de l'humour parce que ça a pas mal vanné :-):-)).

----------


## Pifou

> Oui mais en bien.


A l'écran comme ça, on comprend beaucoup mieux ton avatar Couly, la coquille n'est pas usurpée.  ::): 

Ce qui me surprend un peu, ce sont les réactions négatives sur Ackboo. Il a eu des avis tranchés, mais rien de scandaleux.

----------


## jeanviens

Mais il est génial ackboo  ::lol::  Pince sans rire, mauvaise foi juste ce qu'il faut, j'adore le personnage (qui correspond bien à son style d'écriture pour le coup); j'ai d'ailleurs trouvé les autres un peu lisses à côté. (j'ai dit UN PEU, hein)

Petit bémol : J'aimerais entendre plus Ellen replay, super intéressante dans ses dossiers, je parie que c'est la même à l'écran.

Gros coup de cœur pour la présentation de Polynette qui m'a bien fait marrer et pour Monsieur chat en reporter de l’extrême !

Pour le coup, j'aurais bien voulu voir Boulon dans ce genre de format  :^_^:

----------


## Pifou

> Pour le coup, j'aurais bien voulu voir Boulon dans ce genre de format


On a tous des écrans larges maintenant, mais quand même.  ::ninja::

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

Je viens de regarder sur YT, j'arrive rarement à regarder du direct (j'oublie en fait).

J'ai beaucoup aimé tout ce qui est plateau, le reste bof, mais je ne crois pas être le public visé.
Et petit regret sur le remplacement, non pas sur les personnes, mais je préfère que l'effectif change d'une émission à l'autre plutôt que les rédacteurs changent au milieu de l'émission.

Ca sentait la peur et le trac. Izual m'a semblé être plutôt à l'aise, sans doute parce que c'est rien qu'un sale jeune, ce sont des jm'enfoutistes.   ::ninja:: 

Un moment très agréable, vivement la prochaine. 




> Mais il est génial ackboo  Pince sans rire, mauvaise foi juste ce qu'il faut,


Je l'ai pris de la même façon. D'accord ou non avec lui, il m'a fait sourire et j'aime son ton.
Mauvaise foi de canard.

----------


## Samizo Kouhei

Bon sang, ça fait plaisir de voir toute l'équipe en live !

----------


## Cyn10

> Non tu as raison, mes parents m'ont appris à ne pas trop l'ouvrir si je n'ai rien de pertinent à dire, mais je prendrai exemple sur mes confrères la prochaine fois


Savoir parler pour ne rien dire, c’est l’étape 1 avant la conquête du monde ! Vas y à fond la prochaine fois !

----------


## FMP-thE_mAd

> Pas vu l'émission, mais vu ce que vous dites ackboo n'a fait que réagir comme le "joueur" moyen..


Certes mais justement, je me fade pas 2h d'émission pour avoir l'avis d'un "joueur moyen", mais un début d'analyse ou des arguments de fonds venant de journalistes de jeux vidéos dont c'est le métier.
Si ackboo n'a rien de plus à dire que "_le joueur n'en a rien à foutre_", ben qu'il ne dise rien.

Enfin, on verra ce que ça donne pour la prochaine  ::):

----------


## Pifou

> Certes mais justement, je me fade pas 2h d'émission pour avoir l'avis d'un "joueur moyen", mais un début d'analyse ou des arguments de fonds venant de journalistes de jeux vidéos dont c'est le métier.
> Si ackboo n'a rien de plus à dire que "_le joueur n'en a rien à foutre_", ben qu'il ne dise rien.
> 
> Enfin, on verra ce que ça donne pour la prochaine


Justement non, il ne dit pas que ça.
Il dit que vu les ventes malgré la couverture médiatique qu'il y a pu avoir dans la presse généraliste, au final, les joueurs s'en foutent.

Ivan n'est pas sur la même ligne, et ils ont eu l'intelligence de ne pas verser dans un débat politique, ils s'en sont tenus à des arguments factuels.

----------


## Fastela

J'ai trouvé l'emission très intéressante. Ivan a fait un super travail pour faire en sorte que les débats se passent bien, et tout le monde se respectait c'était très agréable. En plus tenir 2 heures comme ça, chapeau à lui. Ceci dit l'émission est peut-être un poil trop longue, on sentait que les gens avaient le temps de parler et du coup ça rendait quelques discussions un peu molles.

J'ai été très agréablement surpris par Izual qui est pour moi le meilleur élément de cette émission. Il sait exprimer ses idées très clairement et est très intéressant à écouter. J'ai cependant été très déçu par Ackboo. Lui qui sait mettre tant de coeur à écrire ses articles et donner réellement envie d'acheter des jeux parfois difficiles voire obscurs, il m'a parut très négatif tout le long de l’émission, en mode schtroumpf grognon dans son coin à médiser l'eSport, twitch ou tous les autres jeux qu'il n'a pas testé/aimé. C'était désagréable à regarder au bout d'un moment. L'intervention d'Ellen sur les complétionistes était très intéressante, c'est dommage qu'on ne lui a pas laissé le temps de faire une vraie intervention soutenue, ça aurait limite mérité un véritable documentaire avec une interview d'un ou deux joueurs complétionistes. Mais j'ai pas trouvé cool de la part des autres journalistes de lui couper la parole juste pour glisser un mot d'humour tout simplement car elle a enquêté sur un type de joueur "atypique".

Bref, un très bon premier épisode, je regarderai très certainement le prochain volet.

----------


## Franky Mikey

Il y a un vrai dossier sur les complétionnistes dans le mag'.

----------


## Drlecteur

Je pense que y'a une vrai question a la rédac la.

Vous vivez cette émission comment ? 
Un truc qui se tient tout seul, avec un "débat", des tenants et des aboutissants ou un "plus" au mag papier, un encart qui augmente le journal en détaillant/réagissant aux mêmes sujets, mais avec des avis/précisions qui n'ont pas pu rentrer sur le format papier ?

----------


## FMP-thE_mAd

> Justement non, il ne dit pas que ça.
> Il dit que vu les ventes malgré la couverture médiatique qu'il y a pu avoir dans la presse généraliste, au final, les joueurs s'en foutent.


Et tu trouves pas que le raccourci est consternant, justement ?
Que les joueurs s'en foutent ne signifient pas qu'il ne faille pas en faire un débat. Sinon, la majorité des joueurs se foutent aussi des complétionistes, de l'e-sport, des succès... Bref, il reste quoi de l'émission si on dit juste "nan mais ça, les joueurs s'en foutent" ?

Enfin, bref, on va pas épiloguer, visiblement y a pas mal de retours sur la façon de réagir d'ackboo, donc on va voir ce qu'ils vont en faire (s'ils en font quelque chose).
Si c'était une sorte de RP de sa part (incarner le joueur de mauvaise foi pour le débat), alors c'était mal foutu ou pas clair (vu que les autres, eux, ne semblaient pas incarner un type de joueur particulier). Si c'était vraiment ackboo bah... Chacun son caractère pis voilà...
Peut-être aussi qu'il n'était pas super à l'aise et qu'il a voulu jouer un peu sur son image, sans se rendre compte de l'effet produit tout au long de l'émission.

Aller, bénéfice du doute, on verra pour la prochaine.

----------


## Kazemaho

> Enfin, bref, on va pas épiloguer, visiblement y a pas mal de retours sur la façon de réagir d'ackboo, donc on va voir ce qu'ils vont en faire (s'ils en font quelque chose).


Oui enfin y aussi des très bon retours sur sa façon de réagir hein  :;): 

Moi perso comme dit précédemment ca me va tres bien comme ca. Je regarde pas une émission de CPC pour avoir des grands débats de dossier (ca je les lis dans le mag deja donc je m'en fous).... Je regarde du CPC pour avoir des raccourcis faciles, de la mauvaise foi en veux-tu en voila, des notes de merde et de l'humour gras  ::wub:: 
Et surtout pas de langue de bois  ::): 

Il a pas tord en disant que la majorité des joueurs s'en fout du crunch, comme la majorité des gens se foutent que leur chaussure soit fait par des enfants malgaches sous-payés...
C'est un fait prouvée maintes fois que la minorité vocale n'est pas la majorité qui achètent, sinon les choses auraient changé depuis longtemps  :;):

----------


## M.Rick75

> (...) Et surtout pas de langue de bois (...)


Je suis pas du tout d'accord avec la conclusion de Kaze-Mao mais je le rejoins sur le fait que j'attends de Canard PC des avis singuliers.
Moi, j'ai trouvé ça marrant les interventions d'Ackboo. Et sur le crunch, quelque part, je trouve ça bien qu'il sorte quelque chose qui va pas dans la même direction que tout ce qui se dit jusque là.
Je ne pense pas du tout comme lui, et ce qu'il dit par exemple sur le fait qu'on se fout de l'état d'âme du graphiste "s'il a pleuré en faisant sa texture", à la fois ça m'a un peu choqué, et puis j'ai trouvé ça drôle (la provoc). Il apporte la contradiction, et la contradiction te fait réfléchir. Questionne ta propre position (et après du coup la renforce ou la fait bouger).

Canard PC c'est aussi Yvan Ivan Trotsky alors ils peuvent bien avoir Geoffroy Ackboo de Bézieux.
Et puis Noël Malware, je doute que ce soit un transfuge du Figaro.

----------


## Rouxbarbe

J'ai pas encore terminé l'émission, mais pour l'instant  :Mellow2: 

ackboo mister provoc' gratuite  :^_^:

----------


## Ezechiel

ackboo  ::wub::  :coeuraveclesdoigts:

----------


## Sig le Troll

> Je pense qu'une des idées derrière cela c'est aussi de rencontrer et se faire connaitre auprès d'un public qui ne connait pas Canard PC.


Effectivement. Et tant que ça ne m'enlève pas le canard de la bouche ... euh ... des mains je veux dire, moi ça me va.  :^_^: 




> Sur le coup je me suis dit "merde, je suis vieux, je pense exactement comme un mec à la chevelure argentée"


C'est moche de vieillir.   :;): 


Sinon, ayant fait un peu de "télétravail", ça m'a permis d'écouter la fin de l'émission. Sans aller aussi loin que FMP, je voudrais quand même soulever un petit truc qui m'a "dérangé". Je ne lis (et ici regarde) pas CPC pour du consensuel bienséant, j'ai tjs aimé l'humour et le côté rentre dedans des avis bien tranchés. Je suis là pour avoir l'avis argumenté d'un journaliste, pas un communiqué de presse. C'est la marque de fabrique. Je suis également là pour lire des avis différents du mien (il y a une série de sujets sur lesquels je ne suis pas d'accord et je le vis bien), sinon, ça n'aurait aucun sens. Si c'est pour m'entendre dire ce que je pense déjà, autant lire mes propres conneries.

Néanmoins, j'attribuais certaines remarques caustiques (parfois médisantes?) à de l'humour (de répétition pour certains). Ici, ces mêmes remarques avaient l'air bien plus sincères. Grand talent de mise en scène (oui, j'ai menti, je regardais en même temps qu'écouter), ou convictions personnelles? J'ai eu un instant de doute et ça m'a troublé (comme la tequila dans le pastis).

Même si, au final, j'ai bien aimé cette émission dans les grandes lignes, j'ai une petite crainte. La crainte que se développe, petit à petit, une exacerbation du "style" CPC lors des émissions suivantes. La crainte que celles-ci tournent au concours du journaliste que aura la réplique la plus piquante à lancer sur le sujet en cours ou vis-à-vis des autres interlocuteurs, le tout sous un prétexte de cordialité et de franc parler.
J'espère sincèrement que cette crainte est totalement infondée et n'est autre qu'une projection de mon vécu personnel dans des situations similaires.


Et donc voilà, quelques jours seulement après avoir parlé de mon rapport à l'écrit pour ce magazine, je me rends compte que je suis curieux et que j'attends la prochaine émission avec une certains impatience afin de voir ce qu'ils vont faire.

----------


## Fastela

> Même si, au final, j'ai bien aimé cette émission dans les grandes lignes, j'ai une petite crainte. La crainte que se développe, petit à petit, une exacerbation du "style" CPC lors des émissions suivantes. La crainte que celles-ci tournent au concours du journaliste que aura la réplique la plus piquante à lancer sur le sujet en cours ou vis-à-vis des autres interlocuteurs, le tout sous un prétexte de cordialité et de franc parler.
> J'espère sincèrement que cette crainte est totalement infondée et n'est autre qu'une projection de mon vécu personnel dans des situations similaires.


Je suis totalement d'accord, et c'est très facile de tomber dans ce genre de travers, surtout entre collègues de boulot. Ceci dit j'ai 100% confiance en Ivan pour modérer tout ça. Il a fait pour moi preuve d'un très grand professionnalisme (certainement dû à son expérience sur le plateau de ASI) et a su recadrer ses "chroniqueurs" quand ils ont voulu faire le jeu du "bon mot" à se couper la parole les uns les autres.

----------


## Howii

Bon et sinon, puisque vous êtes à peu près tous en train de vous planter là-dessus, ça s'écrit IVAN !

Ivan

 ::ninja::

----------


## Izual

> J'ai été très agréablement surpris par Izual qui est pour moi le meilleur élément de cette émission.


Pourquoi surpris ?  :tired: 







 ::ninja::

----------


## Fastela

Parce que j'avoue que tu fais partie de ceux que je connais le moins dans les rédacteurs. Peut-être parce que tu as l'habitude de tester des jeux auxquels je ne joue pas ? Bref, en tous cas j'ai beaucoup apprécié tes interventions dans l'émission et je pense que je m'attarderai plus longtemps sur tes articles à l'avenir.  :;):

----------


## PG 13

Moi j' ai été surpris mais c' est tellement tu es beau Izu  ::wub::   ::wub::   ::wub::

----------


## sakhlas

Prenez un bon apéro avant la prochaine émission. Sinon continuez comme-ça.

----------


## Praetor

> Pourquoi surpris ?


Tu as quand même été volontaire pour jouer à Fallout 76, tu comprends nos doutes.

----------


## Pifou

> Et tu trouves pas que le raccourci est consternant, justement ?
> Que les joueurs s'en foutent ne signifient pas qu'il ne faille pas en faire un débat. Sinon, la majorité des joueurs se foutent aussi des complétionistes, de l'e-sport, des succès... Bref, il reste quoi de l'émission si on dit juste "nan mais ça, les joueurs s'en foutent" ?


Je ne trouve pas que ce soit consternant, tout au mieux expéditif.
Et tout le monde a pu avancer et affirmer son point de vue.

Une bonne partie du factuel a été soulevé dans le papier du mag', en laissant des questions ouvertes.

Après, se lancer dans ce débat, c'est obligatoirement l'aborder sous un angle politique.
Perso, j'ai pas envie que la rédaction se lance dedans.
Jusqu'à présent, il me semble que les sujets politiques ont été traités en laissant des questions ouvertes, sans qu'il y ai une expression dogmatique.
C'est suffisant à mon sens.

Une des règles fondamentales que l'on te martèle lorsque tu vas travailler à l'étranger pour éviter les problèmes : pas de sorties en boites de nuits ou bars, on parle pas religion et on parle pas politique.
CanardPC, c'est avant tout un mag' qui traite le JV par l'humour. Ça me va bien, j'ai pas envie de me fâcher avec eux.
J'imagine que je ne suis pas le seul dans ce cas. Lancer des débats risquerait de trop cliver.
Il y a déjà suffisamment de pot à humhum sur le 'ternet, et le reste de la presse JV se contente soit publi-rédactionnel, soit de branlette élitiste, ne cherchons pas à gâcher CanardPC.

----------


## SuicideSnake

Moi j'ai trouvé que Kahn avait de super beaux yeux et je regarderais les autres émissions juste pour ça.

( Et pour l'entendre dire du mal des daronnes  ::ninja::  )

----------


## kikrok

Regardé en différé hier soir. Je regarderai très probablement le suivant, c'est un bon début. Quelques petites idées qui me sont passées par la tête:

- Je dois être devenu un vieux, je préfère l'écrit à l'oral (mais bon OSEF de ma vie)
- Je m'attendais à un truc plus barré (surtout après la lecture de l'exellentissime hors série 15 ans <3), c'est pas un reproche, juste que je vous ai trouvé très sage!
- les capsules étaient très bonnes (mention spéciale au journal, mais aussi à Mr Chat)
- J'ai préféré les sujets "société" que test (que je suis entrain de lire dans le mag de décembre, pour moi ça fait un peu double, non?)

----------


## Noel Malware

> Et puis Noël Malware, je doute que ce soit un transfuge du Figaro.


Effectivement...

----------


## Pifou

> Effectivement...


Avoue, tu bossais pour *"Modes & Travaux"*, histoire de pouvoir te _"torcher le cul avec un patron en papier de soie"_ (c)(r)(tm) Coluche.  ::):

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> J'espère que ça continuera mais je m'inquiète un peu pour le coté financier. CPC était au bord de la faillite en début d'année et là ils lancent une émission sans pub ni abonnement. Un machin pareil a quand même un coût non négligeable, ne serait-ce que les heures. Rien que les gens à l'écran ont couté 10 heures, plus la préparation, la régie, etc. A long terme il va falloir trouver un financement pour tout ça, sinon ça risque de faire comme humanoïde. Quel est le modèle économique prévu? Je doute que ce soit la pub


Si si, c'est la pub le modèle économique. En tous cas sur Twitch, j'en vois pas d'autres.
Et oui c'est beaucoup de travail au total ces deux heures, donc il faudra que les annonceurs soient au rendez-vous un jour, mais notre priorité c'est d'abord que cela plaise au public et que l'audience en fasse une émission de référence. Ce serait déjà une victoire pour nous et O'Gaming.

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> Je pense que y'a une vrai question a la rédac la.
> 
> Vous vivez cette émission comment ? 
> Un truc qui se tient tout seul, avec un "débat", des tenants et des aboutissants ou un "plus" au mag papier, un encart qui augmente le journal en détaillant/réagissant aux mêmes sujets, mais avec des avis/précisions qui n'ont pas pu rentrer sur le format papier ?


Un peu tout ça. 
Une expérimentation pour nous sur un "nouveau" média.
Une manière de se faire connaître de gens qui ne vont plus spontanément acheter un magazine.
Un moyen d'explorer un autre rapport avec nos lecteurs fidèles, en donnant un aperçu des débats et personnalités de la rédaction.
Un complément au contenu écrit, qui permet d'aborder plus de sujets, plus d'angles, sans forcément s'appesantir.
Un vecteur de promotion pour les numéros en cours aussi, en laissant voir qu'on peut approfondir les sujets et lisant le mag.

----------


## Kazemaho

> Un peu tout ça. 
> Une expérimentation pour nous sur un "nouveau" média.
> Une manière de se faire connaître de gens qui ne vont plus spontanément acheter un magazine.
> Un moyen d'explorer un autre rapport avec nos lecteurs fidèles, en donnant un aperçu des débats et personnalités de la rédaction.
> Un complément au contenu écrit, qui permet d'aborder plus de sujets, plus d'angles, sans forcément s'appesantir.
> Un vecteur de promotion pour les numéros en cours aussi, en laissant voir qu'on peut approfondir les sujets et lisant le mag.


Oui mais...ca manquait de drones volants et de gadgets idiots... pour donner un feeling de la redac... je dis ca je dis rien.

----------


## Tchenouleur

Je me posais une question après avoir visionné l'émission et lu le HS des 15 ans. 
Vous reprochez à certains éditeurs et développeurs d'obliger leurs salariés à faire des heures supplémentaires en période de crunch mais n'est ce pas exactement la même pratique au sein de la rédaction lors des bouclages ? Et vu l'état de vos finances pendant ces 15 ans j'imagine que les heures supplémentaires ne devaient pas toujours être payées non plus.
Ce que je veux dire c'est que ce qui se passe en ce moment avec les jeux vidéos n'est il pas ce qui se passait avant avec la presse en général.

----------


## Elian

Ouais mais Ackboo il est content de les faire, donc on s'en fout !

----------


## Franky Mikey

Je pense que le parallèle entre de grands groupes comme Rockstar ou même plus modestes comme Quantic Dream, Eugen Systems etc. avec une entreprise de la taille de Presse Non Stop atteint rapidement ses limites. En dehors de ça, et sans même entrer dans une justification par la passion et la bonne volonté (on pourrait faire la même du côté des studios de développement), l'impression que je retire de la lecture du H.S. des 15 ans est que la contrepartie de ces bouclages tendus est une gestion plutôt cool et permissive du temps et des horaires de travail pendant le reste du mois (ou de la quinzaine quand ils étaient en bimensuel), ainsi qu'une ambiance où on ne met pas trop de pression aux rédacteurs pour bosser en général.

----------


## Zodex

Moi je passe juste pour dire que cette émission fut une bien belle surprise pour moi, je ne m'y attendais pas (je suis un peu à la bourre, étant resté loin de tout pendant quelques temps).
C'est un vrai plaisir de voir les membres de la redac' débattre, d'écouter vos intéressantes discussions, de voir Ivan se marrer comme un gosse, de voir les délires de Mr Chat et des autres.
Pour une première, bah c'était chouette, et vraiment très encourageant pour la suite.
J'ai toujours considéré CPC comme le Cluricaun de la presse jeux-videotesque, un truc libre et bouillonnant empli de freaks aux personnalités... personnelles. C'est probablement moins le cas aujourd'hui, la redac' s'étant considérablement assagie, mais malgré les épreuves traversées, j'éprouve grande satisfaction à voir cet îlot de culture perdurer et s'adapter au fil des ans.

Bref, longue vie à CPC et longue vie au Renard Argenté.

P.S. Le Cluricaun, c'est le label d'Éric Roger, le Maistre Auvergnat derrière Gaë Bolg, Seven Pines, La Nef des Fous, Silver Lady...
Pour me mettre dans l'ambiance, j'ai d'ailleurs écrit ce message en écoutant "Compter les pingouins" de Gaë Bolg.

Aussi, pour de futures émissions, envisagez-vous d'inviter des personnalités du milieu, des devs, des gens qui évoluent dans le monde du jv ? Ça pourrait être sympa.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Ouais mais Ackboo il est content de les faire, donc on s'en fout !


Vazy écris AKCBOO pendant que tu y es.  :tired:

----------


## Oncle_Bob

Plop. J'ai bien aimé ce stream, même si je l'ai trouvé un peu long et avec un rythme inégal. Mais bon, c'est normal, c'était le premier. Les gens étaient nettement plus à l'aise en fin qu'en début d'émission.

J'ai adoré le *Poussiérator*. Et le gaufrage, on aura ta peau !





> la musique est super cool (on attend l'album, Fishbone ?)


Oui, c'est de qui la musique sympa avant et après le stream ? De Fishbone ? On peut la trouver où ? J'ai regardé sur le tchat et personne ne semblait savoir, même si ça a parlé à un moment de _I Feel Love_ sous acide de Donna Summer.

----------


## Howii

> Oui, c'est de qui la musique sympa avant et après le stream ? De Fishbone ? On peut la trouver où ? J'ai regardé sur le tchat et personne ne semblait savoir, même si ça a parlé à un moment de _I Feel Love_ sous acide de Donna Summer.


J'crois qu'ils ont dit qu'ils comptaient mettre la zic à disposition prochainement !

----------


## cooly08

Très sympa ce premier épisode. J'ai bien aimé l'ambiance et bien sûr les discussions.  :;): 
Continuez comme ça !

----------


## Oncle_Bob

> J'crois qu'ils ont dit qu'ils comptaient mettre la zic à disposition prochainement !


Ah, c'est chouette, ça ^^.

----------


## Elian

Ouais, d'ailleurs fishbone a un compte Twitter.

(si je mets un f minuscule, ça va encore empêcher monsieur Cacao de fermer l’œil cette nuit, niark niark niark)

----------


## DangerMo

En fait c'était surtout sur Twitter que l'impérial Fishbone a annoncé que les morceaux entendus feraient partie d'un album qu'il espère sortir prochainement.
Il me semble ?

----------


## Howii



----------


## Ruvon

Yapluka faire une offre groupée abo CPC + album de Fishbone.

----------


## Sylla

J’ai bien aimé aussi! Et je trouve que c’est une bonne idée d’essayer de toucher un public peu habitué à vous lire, j’espère que ça vous amènera tout plein de nouveaux abonnés.
A la prochaine et bises à tous.

----------


## Catel

> Je me posais une question après avoir visionné l'émission et lu le HS des 15 ans. 
> Vous reprochez à certains éditeurs et développeurs d'obliger leurs salariés à faire des heures supplémentaires en période de crunch mais n'est ce pas exactement la même pratique au sein de la rédaction lors des bouclages ? Et vu l'état de vos finances pendant ces 15 ans j'imagine que les heures supplémentaires ne devaient pas toujours être payées non plus.
> Ce que je veux dire c'est que ce qui se passe en ce moment avec les jeux vidéos n'est il pas ce qui se passait avant avec la presse en général.


La question a été directement abordée dans le dossier papier de Kalash et Netsabes.
https://www.canardpc.com/374/crunch

----------


## Tchenouleur

Je n'avais pas lu ce papier merci.
Comme quoi le parallèle que je faisais n'était pas dénué de sens. 
En revanche l'article de Kalash et Netsabes, même s'il est très bien fait, n'aborde au final que très peu le crunch chez canard PC. 
Comme sujet pour une prochaine émission ce serait intéressant de connaître le fonctionnement de la rédaction, les conditions de travail et évidemment la période de bouclage et son évolution depuis les 15 dernières années.

----------


## Zerger

Y'a un paquet de témoignages dans le Hors série des 15 ans à ce sujet

----------


## Cedski

> Je n'avais pas lu ce papier merci.
> Comme quoi le parallèle que je faisais n'était pas dénué de sens. 
> En revanche l'article de Kalash et Netsabes, même s'il est très bien fait, n'aborde au final que très peu le crunch chez canard PC. 
> Comme sujet pour une prochaine émission ce serait intéressant de connaître le fonctionnement de la rédaction, les conditions de travail et évidemment la période de bouclage et son évolution depuis les 15 dernières années.



L'encart de Kalash dans l'article semble assez clair pourtant.
A priori il a un gars bien organisé du management doué en MS project qui a décidé d'intégrer des jalons intermédiaires.

----------


## Oncle_Bob

Pour les prochaines émissions, est-il prévu d'inviter des anciens de Canard PC pour participer ponctuellement ? Ca pourrait être sympa.

----------


## Elian

El Gringo, en live, sans filtre. Ça va gicler :-D

----------


## Pifou

> Je n'avais pas lu ce papier merci.
> Comme quoi le parallèle que je faisais n'était pas dénué de sens. 
> En revanche l'article de Kalash et Netsabes, même s'il est très bien fait, n'aborde au final que très peu le crunch chez canard PC. 
> Comme sujet pour une prochaine émission ce serait intéressant de connaître le fonctionnement de la rédaction, les conditions de travail et évidemment la période de bouclage et son évolution depuis les 15 dernières années.


Entre le HS et l'article sur le crunch, il semblerait plus que ce soit du travail en horaires décalés par rapport au standard des salariés "classiques" que des heures supplémentaires.
Une bonne partie de la rédaction étant pigiste, c'est plus ou moins la norme de ce statut d’être en horaires décalées : tu t'organises comme tu veux pour rendre le papier dans les temps pour le bouclage.
D'autant que suivant le domaine couvert, la matière dont tu as besoin pour rédiger ton article sera collectée à des heures ou d'autres dorment.
Dans tous les cas, ils sont soumis aux règles du code du travail : 35h par semaine en moyenne, 10h par jour max.

----------


## M.Rick75

> El Gringo, en live, sans filtre. Ça va gicler :-D


Est-ce qu'il va venir avec son collyre ?
(voir le HS des 15 ans... Il est fait plusieurs fois référence à une pratique bien particulière (

Spoiler Alert! 


gouttes de LSD dans l’œil

) et je me dis qu'il y a des chances que ce soit lui).

----------


## LtBlight

Très bon pilote que cette première émission. La présentation, les débats avec les interventions du chat via l'imprimante ^^, les sujets abordés, c'était vraiment agréable à suivre. J'ai hâte de voir la seconde émission le mois prochain. J'imaginais pas ackboo comme ça, je me fiais aux dessins de Couly. J'ai trouvé intéressant d'avoir quelqu'un qui est un peu la voix "dissonante" autour de la table, même si certains propos ne peuvent pas plaire (la partie sur les employés de Rockstar par exemple). Et sinon : plus d'Ellen Replay on ne l'a pas assez entendue !
Pour ce qui est interventions de Mr Chat, je n'ai pas trouvé ça fou - il y'a matière à faire mieux je pense - mais ce n'est qu'un début.

----------


## Flappie

Merci pour cette première émission !
Sachant que les reviews publiées dans le mag sont toujours très personnelles, ça change un peu (en bien !) de vous voir débattre. Ca devrait même permettre aux personnes qui découvrent le mag d'identifier plus rapidement à quels testeurs/testeuses ils peuvent se fier pour acheter un jeu les yeux fermés ou presque.

----------


## aargh27

> Bah je lis CPC depuis le début, et pour moi ça a été la vraie révélation de l'émission : je trouve qu'ackboo est vraiment, vraiment un trop vieux grincheux (pour ne pas dire pire).
> 
> Tout le passage sur le crunch par exemple, qui évoque un débat intéressant, il le balaie d'un coup en disant simplement "_boah on est des joueurs on s'en fout et de toute façon le jeu se vend_".
> 
> Punaise mais c'est ça l'analyse d'un journaliste de CPC ? J'attendais un débat intéressant sur le travail , sur les conditions de travail des développeurs dans différents studio, à l'image de l'excellente enquête de CPC étalée sur 3 ou 4 numéros (enquête qui, d'ailleurs, a fait bouger les choses dans certains studio, comme quoi c'était pas inutile !). Pis non.
> Un développeur, un joueur, sont aussi des citoyens, donc le coup du "boah les joueurs s'en foutent", mais pitié ! C'est un journaliste de CPC qui dit ça ? Quand Ellen Replay tente d'ailleurs de le contredire sur le coup de l'Iphone, "nan mais c'est l'argument 0 ça", il la coupe de suite et elle se tait. Quand au début de son intervention il dit qu'Yvan ne sera pas d'accord, mais qu'Yvan dit juste "effectivement" et c'est tout, c'est dommage de ne pas avoir développé.
> 
> S'ils veulent faire des dossiers sérieux et brulant dans l'émission, alors il faut y consacrer du temps.
> Si c'est pour faire ça, c'est pas la peine, honnêtement. Yvan ira le faire sur Arrêt sur Image, ça sera 15 fois plus intéressant. Là, nan, c'était pas la peine..
> ...



Tout un pavé pour nous dire que tu as perdu tes illusions sur ackboo, franchement...

Il a un ton suffisant, péremptoire, hautain et ce que tu veux. Mais le fait d'être en désaccord avec lui ne lui interdit pas la possibilité de s'exprimer. Cela n'interdit pas davantage aux autres de lui répondre s'ils le souhaitent. Du reste, son ton me paraît largement être celui d'un vieux grincheux, revenu de tous les discours actuels. Il existe un marché de l'acheteur-éco-responsable-acteur-militant, moralement très satisfaisant, mais on sort de l'appréciation de l'oeuvre. Y'a qu'à voir Abdellatif Kechiche : ça n'a pas empêché son film d'être encensé alors que le type n'a pas l'air recommandable.

Sur le fond, Canard PC a été le premier à traiter des conditions de travail chez les développeurs. Le journal en a fait également l'écho après ses enquêtes, notamment dans les news. Faut-il encore en parler dans la critique, de façon à diminuer (ou augmenter !) l'appréciation du produit ? En cela, le joueur/acheteur s'en fout - comme il s'en fout malheureusement d'acheter ses habits fabriqués on ne sait où (dépouillant au passage tout un tissu économique au nord de la France), ou ses produits informatiques fabriqués avec des petites mains. ackboo n'a pas tort si, par ailleurs, le sujet des conditions de travail est traité convenablement dans le journal (comme il n'a pas tort pour son coup des 80 heures par semaines : je ne dis pas que c'est la voie à suivre, mais prétendre que des gens ne puissent pas être intéressés pour des raisons financières ou d'organisation personnelle, c'est n'avoir jamais bossé pendant des années en indépendant, entreprise ou profession libérale. La limite, naturellement, c'est qu'il n'y ait pas de pouvoir de contraindre au-delà d'une limite légale (c'est ce que dit ackboo à sa façon)). 

Evidemment, si on apprenait que Rockstar a tué 3 salariés pour sortir son jeu dans les temps ou que l'impression de ses produits se fait de façon inhumaine en Inde (ah merde, c'est peut-être déjà le cas), les gens n'achèteraient peut être pas. 

Mais si l'on apprend simplement que les types ont cravaché comme des brutes pour sortir un produit fini dans les délais, je ne suis pas certain que cela change fondamentalement l'attitude du consommateur, qui se voit plus beau qu'il n'est, le plus souvent. 

Je trouve que Canard PC informe convenablement, c'est le rôle du journaliste : je n'attends pas qu'il me convainc.

----------


## Goji

Très franchement j'ai trouvé ça bof. Ça sent le vert, le manque d'expérience est flagrant, mais c'est largement pardonné car le terreau est fertile. 
Avoir les couilles de se lancer avec l'envie de bien faire, de s'amuser, de partager, ça compense tout et ça force le respect.
Surtout ça m'a permis de faire le deuil de l'ancienne équipe, Ellen et Noël ont de bonnes bouilles, la bienveillance s'est installée dans mon petit cœur de vieux (con) de la vieille.

----------


## Graine

Suis quand même fier d'avoir félicité Izual pour son blog avant qu'il soit recruté par CPC.
 :Cigare:

----------


## LeLiquid

D'ailleurs, elle tombe quand la prochaine émission ?

Puis après la première de rodage, ça peut être que meilleur !

----------


## Wulfstan

> D'ailleurs, elle tombe quand la prochaine émission ?


Le 9 janvier (mercredi prochain) à 22h.

----------


## Howii

22h ? Oh nul  ::(:

----------


## LeLiquid

> Le 9 janvier (mercredi prochain) à 22h.


Yeah ! 

Merci.

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> Bon et sinon, puisque vous êtes à peu près tous en train de vous planter là-dessus, ça s'écrit IVAN !
> 
> Ivan


Merci...

----------


## vectra

"Blizzard c'est de la merde" 
"Overwatch est un clone de TF2 pour ceux qui n'aiment pas les JV" 
"ça ne me gênerait pas que Blizzard se pête la gueule"
 :Rock: 


Les citations sont approximatives, mais merci de me redonner foi en ce bas monde  :Prey: 

"Jeu vidéo populo, calibré pour les adolescents, piou-piou arcade"  ::love::

----------


## Laya

> "Blizzard c'est de la merde" 
> "Overwatch est un clone de TF2 pour ceux qui n'aiment pas les JV" 
> "ça ne me gênerait pas que Blizzard se pête la gueule"
> 
> 
> 
> Les citations sont approximatives, mais merci de me redonner foi en ce bas monde 
> 
> "Jeu vidéo populo, calibré pour les adolescents, piou-piou arcade"


Je suis pas un gros fan de blizzard, notamment depuis la fin de diablo 2, par contre je constate qu'on est assez nombreux à avoir laissé team fortress 2 au profit de Overwatch (dont il s'inspire clairement). Après on en fait les conclusions qu'on veut mais les faits sont la.   ::siffle:: 
Sachant d'autant plus que j'étais joueurs de TF 1 j'appartiens donc à l'élite canardienne  :Cigare:

----------


## Flad

> Merci...


De rien Ivon  ::ninja::

----------


## Valenco

> Bon et sinon, puisque vous êtes à peu près tous en train de vous planter là-dessus, ça s'écrit IVAN !
> 
> Ivan


Fayllot.  ::ninja::

----------


## JAILS4FUN

La surmain quoi !

----------


## M.Rick75

> De rien Ivon


Ahahah (je l'avais pas vu passer).

----------


## fletch2099

Mais... Mais... Izual est un bébé!!!!! Ellen Replay aussi mais elle elle vient d'arriver, par contre Ackboo est limite méprisant, Monsieur Chat est un vrai chat et... Omg Omg!!!!! Le charme est limite brisé!

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

Je passe en coup de vent pour vous dire que les musiques de Fishbone pour l'émission sont disponibles sur BandCamp: http://fb-1.bandcamp.com/album/canard-pc-l-mission
Il y a un morceau "Fishrector's cut" du générique en prime.

----------


## Kazemaho

> Je passe en coup de vent pour vous dire que les musiques de Fishbone pour l'émission sont disponibles sur BandCamp: http://fb-1.bandcamp.com/album/canard-pc-l-mission
> Il y a un morceau "Fishrector's cut" du générique en prime.


 :Prey:  :Prey:  :Prey:  :Prey:  :Prey:

----------


## Rouxbarbe

Le harcèlement a enfin payé  :Cell: 

 :Cigare:

----------

